# Dog feed



## willcox (Jan 6, 2010)

Why is it that you cant get a deal on dog feed by the ton anymore? Used to you could buy feed by the ton and get a break.now .50 a bag is about the best you can find if anyone will sell you feed.ive been feeding black gold to the dogs i hunt for a long time .i called the distributer today and they will  only sell to dealers. Made me so mad i went and bought my feed elsewhere today and might quit for good with bg.does anybody know where a good quality feed can be bought by the ton at a discount??


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 6, 2010)

Hit up Rabbitman on here, his buddy sells dog food.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 6, 2010)

willcox said:


> Why is it that you cant get a deal on dog feed by the ton anymore? Used to you could buy feed by the ton and get a break.now .50 a bag is about the best you can find if anyone will sell you feed.ive been feeding black gold to the dogs i hunt for a long time .i called the distributer today and they will  only sell to dealers. Made me so mad i went and bought my feed elsewhere today and might quit for good with bg.does anybody know where a good quality feed can be bought by the ton at a discount??


I know a man you need to talk to..Hes on here..How bout PM'ing me how much a bag you were paying when you got a ton..


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Jan 6, 2010)

Better yet, why not PM me!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 6, 2010)

Ga. Black Gold said:


> Better yet, why not PM me!!!


You da man I was talkin bout


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 6, 2010)

I just bought a 1/2 ton of Black Gold today and got a discount.Would get even more if i bought a ton but storage is slim right now.Between me and my kennel partner we usually feed close to 3 tons a year and the feed store knows if they take care me they get all my business.I'm very pleased with the product and the price i get it for.


----------



## greg henderson (Jan 6, 2010)

GA. BLACK GOLD is the best guy you can talk to. He fix you right up on that black gold.


----------



## mike3588 (Jan 6, 2010)

how much do es it cost i pay 28.95 a bag. thanks michael


----------



## bigrob82 (Jan 7, 2010)

mike just pm gablackgold  he can tell you the prices and thanks for looking mr.blackgold


----------



## poolecw (Jan 7, 2010)

mike3588 said:


> how much do es it cost i pay 28.95 a bag. thanks michael



WOW, $28.95 for 50lb bag of dogfood!  My dogs do great on Diamond and at $18/50lb bag, so does my wallet!


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jan 7, 2010)

poolecw said:


> WOW, $28.95 for 50lb bag of dogfood!  My dogs do great on Diamond and at $18/50lb bag, so does my wallet!



Where i live Diamond is 26.99 a bag and Black Gold is 23.99....It is crazy how prices of stuff vary so much depending on where you are.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm paying 25 a bag for Black Gold in the black bag.  Go through a bag every 3 1/2 days and I'm very interested in splitting a ton with somebody.  Wilcox if the price is right I'll come get it from your place or wherever.  Include me on the PM of prices for BG in bulk.  I'm located in southeast in Jesup if there's anybody closer interested in splitting a pallet.  Thanks guys!


----------



## poolecw (Jan 7, 2010)

DROPPINEM said:


> Where i live Diamond is 26.99 a bag and Black Gold is 23.99....It is crazy how prices of stuff vary so much depending on where you are.



Pigeon Mountain feed supply in LaFayette has Diamond for $18/bag. I used to get it at Tractor supply for $23.95/bag.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jan 7, 2010)

I use the Diamond Natural Chicken and Rice for the Blues. Does good for us. Its about $25 a bag. Feed the female a little under 2 cups and the male about 4 cups a day. Guess I need to look for it in a pallet some where.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 7, 2010)

I just bought a 50 lb. black bag of Black Gold for $26.49 plus tax two hours ago. It's pricey but it's good dog food.


----------



## Corey (Jan 7, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I just bought a 50 lb. black bag of Black Gold for $26.49 plus tax two hours ago. It's pricey but it's good dog food.



Thats about the same price I pay for mine in Grantville


----------



## Hardwood (Jan 7, 2010)

Black Gold black bag almost breaks a $30 bill with tax, but it shore does a dog good. I've swapped a couple times trying something cheaper, but I have came back every time.


----------



## lt kennels (Jan 7, 2010)

*dog food*

Pride in the green bag is a great food no change from black gold to it L&L FEED SUPPLY in milledgeville ga.


----------



## sogafishin (Jan 7, 2010)

I feed Diamond from Tractor Supply $23.95 a bag


----------



## AMMO (Jan 7, 2010)

Yall should PM Ga. Black Gold.And I thought Diamond was 40# bags.


----------



## willcox (Jan 7, 2010)

I am happy and satisfied with black gold . They do alot to support us dog hunters too. I am just feeding too many to afford it unless i can find a way to get it cheaper in bulk.


----------



## poolecw (Jan 7, 2010)

AMMO said:


> Yall should PM Ga. Black Gold.And I thought Diamond was 40# bags.



Diamond in the purple bag is 50 lbs.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 7, 2010)

AMMO said:


> Yall should PM Ga. Black Gold.And I thought Diamond was 40# bags.


You aint kidding...I'm glad I live close to him!!!!!!


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Jan 7, 2010)

If you want to support Black Gold and thank them for supporting your clubs, but you can't pay the price, Old Glory is what was put on the market, in the same quality as Pride, Diamond, Purina, Hi-Tek, etc., $15 to $20 range, made by Black Gold.
The Diamond Naturals is 40 lb.  Also, it's a house dog food.  When you take corn & wheat out, you get no energy from your dogs.  It's not a performance food.  And again, Diamond has had another recall, about a month ago.   Be careful.


----------



## kreekhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

showtime in the blue bag does my dogs good at $19 a bag and they have plenty of energy its 27% protein and 20% fat


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jan 8, 2010)

Well Mr. Black Gold sell me on your food. I know they support coon hunting and I like that. I have thought about using Black Gold. I just somehow ended up on this because all the corn talk a couple years ago. It works well for my dogs. They have plenty of energy. Then again they dont get hunted but a few nights a week. I went with the Naturals to stay away from the corn and what not and to find a good meat based food. It ended up being Diamond. 

If I switched to BG what bag would you suggest? I have a dealer right up the road.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jan 8, 2010)

Well why should I use Black gold? Seriously sell me. I have been thinking about it. My dog food does good for our dogs. I would like a 50lb bag for about the same price. I ended up with the Diamond Natural because I wanted a decent food for my dogs without breaking the bank but now I am wondering about it. I know BG supports the community. The thing is I want it broken down to me from you about your dog food and what makes it good. All American ingrediants? Ever had any recalls? Why? You might have another customer after these bags end.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 8, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> Well why should I use Black gold? Seriously sell me. I have been thinking about it. My dog food does good for our dogs. I would like a 50lb bag for about the same price. I ended up with the Diamond Natural because I wanted a decent food for my dogs without breaking the bank but now I am wondering about it. I know BG supports the community. The thing is I want it broken down to me from you about your dog food and what makes it good. All American ingrediants? Ever had any recalls? Why? You might have another customer after these bags end.


Hes gone to the grand american I guess..Last I heard anyhow..Post your number for him to call you when he gets back..He can sell you on it I bet..


----------



## kickers (Jan 8, 2010)

I've know Jim all my life. Great guy!!!
I buy my BG  Dog food from him. My Labs are in great shape and love it.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry bout the douple post. Thought the first one I typed went away thats why they are pretty much the same...thanks Ga BG


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 8, 2010)

I say use the 24/20 Blue bag.Grown dogs don't need a high protein just the high fat for energy.

Army Taco my advice would be to just try it and the food will sell you on it itself.VERY LITTLE clean up.Dogs coat slick as a minnow and LOTS of energy.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jan 8, 2010)

Black gold, Its the only feed they make!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swamp rabbit (Jan 8, 2010)

*dog food*

i have owned beagle hounds for 30+years and i have tryed lots of different brands and there are some good some not so good, i give black gold a try a couple months ago and i am sold, and my dogs love it, my kennels are cleaner and the dogs are happy,'' might even get a fc with this stuff''lol


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh me guys, I don't mean to start a bunch of stuff on here.  Army Taco, yes, American made, no recalls, ever, and why?  There are many, many reasons I could tell you, but I will not.  I'm just like any other dog food rep., I can tell you, but I want your dogs to tell you.  Talk and listen to ALL these guys that are feeding it.  Our Ultimate Adult is corn free and a great food, and I think you would like it.  The 26/18 (black bag) would be good too, but it has corn in it.  ALL Black Gold employees are competition hunters, including the owner.  Tell me another dog food company that can say that about their people.  Black Gold only uses No.1 GRADE of ingredients.  The digestibility of each blend is in our brochures and on the web-site.  If a company doesn't have it conveniently available for you, they probably don't want you to know.  I'm at the Grand American and there's probably 2000 dogs here.  It's not hard to pick out the ones feeding premium dog foods.  Let me know if you have more questions.  I'll be on here for a little longer.  I've just got back to my room.  It's been a LONGGGGG day.  If you guys have never been over here, it's worth the trip one time.


----------



## collardncornbread (Jan 9, 2010)

OK>>>  I live in southern Alabama. We have started raising us a few rabbit beagles due to we cant run deer here any more. A couple of our puppies started passing blood. Using the cheap walmart feed.A friend suggested we stop. so we went to a high end feed and changed the ration ber beagle to 1/3 of what it was. cost average made the change not so bad since the amount we feed, makes them fat. about 1 pint per day for a full grown. and half pint for a pup. Once a day.Dogs are much healthier...
Where can we buy your feed  over this way. ??


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jan 9, 2010)

Well I am not worried about the corn if the overall product is good. I just didnt want cheap food with all that in it I guess. Just kinda ended up working for me. I will just have to try it. I think I will go with the Blue Bag when I get low on food and see how it works. I would love a 50lb bag for what I am paying now.


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Jan 9, 2010)

S. Ala., Baldwin Co.  
Baldwin Feed & Seed in Baldwin, Ala.
Robertsdale Feed, Seed & Supply in Robertsdale, Ala.
Semmes Feed in Semmes, Ala.

A-Taco, if you plan on working your dog 4 or more nights a week, 3 to 10 hours per night, that will be a good choice.  If you don't plan on working her that much, she will be so hipped, you will not be happy.  I tell folks, if you feed the 24/20, I want you to try to kill your dog with work.  I'm talking about working them from daylight till dark, 7 days a week.  If your dog was mine, I'd go with the black bag.


----------



## Bluedogman (Jan 10, 2010)

My three are gettin fat off Purina ONE right now!   Buy it at Sam's Club for bout $28 for 44#  after the Pro Club check is subtracted. Sam's has a good one of about the same quality as Purina ONE ...Exceed Lamb and Rice.  About $28 for 44# of IT.  I like to feed my mutts the best I can.   The GOLD never impressed me that much though I did feed it long enough to test it. To each his own I guess.  
The cheaper ones are more corn than anything else. Corn is the most economical thing I guess. Dog chow is not a bad dog food and can't be beat for the cost if you are a Pro Club Member and save the weight circles and get the checks to use when you purchase a bag of Purina.   I read dog food lables!


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jan 10, 2010)

What about Diamond food? Not trying to detract from Black Gold at all but I just did a search on their site and there are no dealers very close to me but pretty much everywhere local sells Diamond?


----------



## Bluedogman (Jan 10, 2010)

BowHunter89 said:


> What about Diamond food? Not trying to detract from Black Gold at all but I just did a search on their site and there are no dealers very close to me but pretty much everywhere local sells Diamond?


I think Diamond is like most of the others ...you can pick out a nice one from their selection but the better ones are on the high end. I have never  fed any of it either due to it not being available in my area. I noticed on another board that they are having another recall on some Diamond foods!


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jan 10, 2010)

I buy black gold by the ton for 23.00 per bag


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 10, 2010)

curdogs4sure said:


> I buy black gold by the ton for 23.00 per bag



I buy Ol'Roy Complete Nutrition at WalMart for 16.50 a bag. I mix it 50/50 with Ol'Roy High Performance during the Winter. Hounds do great with it!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jan 10, 2010)

Will do Ga BG.


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Jan 10, 2010)

Bluedogman said:


> My three are gettin fat off Purina ONE right now!   Buy it at Sam's Club for bout $28 for 44#  after the Pro Club check is subtracted. Sam's has a good one of about the same quality as Purina ONE ...Exceed Lamb and Rice.  About $28 for 44# of IT.  I like to feed my mutts the best I can.   The GOLD never impressed me that much though I did feed it long enough to test it. To each his own I guess.
> The cheaper ones are more corn than anything else. Corn is the most economical thing I guess. Dog chow is not a bad dog food and can't be beat for the cost if you are a Pro Club Member and save the weight cirlcles and get the checks to use when you purchase a bag of Purina.   I read dog food lables!



Your paying .64c per pound for the Purina One.  Black Gold comes in 50lb. bags and at $28 you would be paying .56c per pound.  The Exceed at Sam's is high dollar Old Roy.  Made at Mars Milling, which gets most of their ingredients from China.  Check the recalls on that stuff over the past couple of years.  If you tried Black Gold and did not like it, let me know why.  I know availability is our biggest problem, but I'm working on that daily.  Dog Chow is a corn based food that is too low fat for hunting dogs.  If there was no Black Gold, I would feed Pro Plan.  They use same grade of ingredients as BG, but they like to get more of your wallet so you can pay for all the advertisements.  Law requires that info on the labels.  The info NOT on the labels is what you need to know.  The GRADE of the ingredients is what makes the food.


----------



## willcox (Jan 10, 2010)

bluedogman said:


> i think diamond is like most of the others ...you can pick out a nice one from their selection but the better ones are on the high end. I have never  fed any of it either due to it not being available in my area. I noticed on another board that they are having another recall on some diamond foods!





ga. Black gold said:


> your paying .64c per pound for the purina one.  Black gold comes in 50lb. Bags and at $28 you would be paying .56c per pound.  The exceed at sam's is high dollar old roy.  Made at mars milling, which gets most of their ingredients from china.  Check the recalls on that stuff over the past couple of years.  If you tried black gold and did not like it, let me know why.  I know availability is our biggest problem, but i'm working on that daily.  Dog chow is a corn based food that is too low fat for hunting dogs.  If there was no black gold, i would feed pro plan.  They use same grade of ingredients as bg, but they like to get more of your wallet so you can pay for all the advertisements.  Law requires that info on the labels.  The info not on the labels is what you need to know.  The grade of the ingredients is what makes the food.



i have fed diamond years ago but know more than one person that lost good dogs or spent alot of money saving good dogs back when they had bad feed several years ago. Just havent been able to bring myself to buy a bag since. Theyve had recalls since then also.     Those chinese ingredients took out quite a few a while back too in several different feeds if my memory is right. 
Pro plan is good feed but too high and no better than black gold.jmo


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 10, 2010)

I did a test this past year on Pro Plan and Black Gold and this is my thoughts.After winning 48 bags of pro plan this past year and feeding BG since 2001 i put 1/2 the kennel on pro plan and the other half on BG.My results are this.The dogs need 2 1/2 cups of proplan compared to 2 cups of BG to keep the same weight on.The waste on the PP side of the kennel doubles the BG side.Yes i am feeding more PP but you can't let your hounds start looking poor.The shine on the coats from the BG far exceeds the PP.You can really tell it on black n tans and blueticks.Endurance and performance is what i demand from my hounds and i can only get satisfaction from BG.


----------



## collardncornbread (Jan 11, 2010)

gemcgrew said:


> I buy Ol'Roy Complete Nutrition at WalMart for 16.50 a bag. I mix it 50/50 with Ol'Roy High Performance during the Winter. Hounds do great with it!



I hope it works for you better than it did for us. It worked good for us for a while. Then we changed to beagles. $250-$350 a pop. the first one started bleeding and looking like he had "PARVO" I told my son he had wastesd his $, If he didn't do something fast. The next day a friend ask what we were feeding. He told them---- OLD ROY. His friend told us to stop immediately. So we did, and he bought a top line food his friend recomended. All the problems stoped withe 4 days. I dont plan to feed OLD ROY ever again.


----------



## Bluedogman (Jan 11, 2010)

Ga. Black Gold said:


> Your paying .64c per pound for the Purina One.  Black Gold comes in 50lb. bags and at $28 you would be paying .56c per pound.  The Exceed at Sam's is high dollar Old Roy.  Made at Mars Milling, which gets most of their ingredients from China.  Check the recalls on that stuff over the past couple of years.  If you tried Black Gold and did not like it, let me know why.  I know availability is our biggest problem, but I'm working on that daily.  Dog Chow is a corn based food that is too low fat for hunting dogs.  If there was no Black Gold, I would feed Pro Plan.  They use same grade of ingredients as BG, but they like to get more of your wallet so you can pay for all the advertisements.  Law requires that info on the labels.  The info NOT on the labels is what you need to know.  The GRADE of the ingredients is what makes the food.


Sorry I pushed your button.  You sound like a car salesman to me.   I know how to do the figuring. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Jan 11, 2010)

Not hardly a car salesman, just a retired mailman, who trained foxhounds to show and then started field trialing when the pens started up.  Now trying to help other hunters with some info most pet food company's do not want you to know.


----------



## wood-reader (Jan 11, 2010)

Bluedogman, I have been feeding BG to my squirrel dogs going on 3 years and I am please. Before BG I try differant feeds and BG work out best for me. I feed less, get great performance, and good looking healthy dogs. There are many feeds to choose from a few will give great results and save a little money, good luck.


----------



## Bluedogman (Jan 11, 2010)

wood-reader said:


> Bluedogman, I have been feeding BG to my squirrel dogs going on 3 years and I am please. Before BG I try differant feeds and BG work out best for me. I feed less, get great performance, and good looking healthy dogs. There are many feeds to choose from a few will give great results and save a little money, good luck.


That's what we all do I think -- pick out what works for US!


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 11, 2010)

*black gold*

I just called everywhere within 80 miles of me.  The best price came from Kingaland GA at Oakwell Feed Store.  $23.99 plus tax a bag. $440 even for 1/2 ton. And $880 even for 1 ton.  Just letting everybody know.


----------



## Swamp Music (Jan 11, 2010)

I have fed black gold and the dogs were doing good on it until the past few months. The feed doesn't look the same and isn't keeping the dogs up like it did. I switched over to diamond extreme athlete and I am seeing very good results. The dogs put their weight back on quick coats are shiny and they have plenty of energy for these long cold nights.  It costs a little more than the black gold but I don't have to feed as much as I was having to feed with black gold. I know several people who have switched over lately. I will probably be bashed about the switch but the truth is the truth. Once black gold is back to where it was a few months ago I will be glad to feed it but until then no way. If you are gonna hunt the best feed the best.


----------



## Swamp Music (Jan 11, 2010)

*diamond extreme athlete*

Protein: 32% Fat: 25%
Calories: 4,710 kcal/kg (470 kcal/cup) Calculated ME
Sizes Available: 40 lb. and 6 oz. sample

Ingredients
Chicken meal, chicken, brewers rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), egg product, cracked pearled barley, powdered cellulose, beet pulp, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, fish meal, potassium chloride, choline chloride, glucosamine hydrochloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulfate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Jan 11, 2010)

I need to see this bad feed, the bag, and samples.  I'll PM you.


----------



## all ticked up (Jan 11, 2010)

i have no prob with blackgold but the last few bags have some other kind of feed mixed in with it looks like kibbles ans bits not to bad of a deal buy blackgold and get a 1/4 bag of something else the price on mine is 27.34 tax in


----------



## mike3588 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have fed sometime for years.I have change to bg i can tell a big change in my kennel and dogs.


----------



## Swamp Music (Jan 11, 2010)

all ticked up said:


> i have no prob with blackgold but the last few bags have some other kind of feed mixed in with it looks like kibbles ans bits not to bad of a deal buy blackgold and get a 1/4 bag of something else the price on mine is 27.34 tax in



Is it a red triangular shapedpiece of feed? I was finding them in my feed too.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jan 11, 2010)

I was feeding Extreme Athlete before te Diamond Naturals. I really liked it but can only imagine what all that protein does to a dog that dont really need it. Although that has been the best my dog has looked in the past few months, that was when she was getting hunted hard enough to feed it. I went to the chicken and rice natural to keep from switching too much. But $25 for a $40 bag isnt that great. I will look into the BG and hopefully get the results I want. 

Mark ...next time I stop by my feed store I will see if they sell it by the ton if you want. I dont think its that bad of a drive to Macon to get a ton or so. Let me know. Its a little mom and pop shop so they might have a good price for a bulk buy.


----------



## all ticked up (Jan 11, 2010)

Swamp Music said:


> Is it a red triangular shapedpiece of feed? I was finding them in my feed too.



yep just what it was


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Jan 11, 2010)

When a mill (Sunshine) makes other brands of food, they sometimes do not clean out there machinery like they are supposed to do.  Leftover feed will then be mixed in the first batch of food coming out next.  The same will happen when other grades of fat are not fully cleaned out.  Cheaper grades of ingredients, food may look the same, but dogs will not eat it.  It sometimes happens because of non caring employees and as for as we are concerned, NO EXCUSE.  If any of you are not satisfied with the quality of BG, let me know.  I want to see the bag with the code dates on the back and I want the feed.  
Be careful with the Extreme Athlete Diamond.  That high protein can burn a dogs guts up, which in the medical field is called Heat Stroke.  That much fat can hip them up soooo much, YOU can't stand it!


----------



## all ticked up (Jan 12, 2010)

Ga. Black Gold said:


> When a mill (Sunshine) makes other brands of food, they sometimes do not clean out there machinery like they are supposed to do.  Leftover feed will then be mixed in the first batch of food coming out next.  The same will happen when other grades of fat are not fully cleaned out.  Cheaper grades of ingredients, food may look the same, but dogs will not eat it.  It sometimes happens because of non caring employees and as for as we are concerned, NO EXCUSE.  If any of you are not satisfied with the quality of BG, let me know.  I want to see the bag with the code dates on the back and I want the feed.
> Be careful with the Extreme Athlete Diamond.  That high protein can burn a dogs guts up, which in the medical field is called Heat Stroke.  That much fat can hip them up soooo much, YOU can't stand it!



im happy with blackgold but if u went and got a tank of gas and it was a 1/4 water would u want to pay 3.00 a gallon? sent me a number and i will send u all the pics u want if i didnt have chickens i would send u all the funny lookin bites but they dont sea m to care (poor workmanship will shut something down in a hurry)


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Jan 12, 2010)

We are trying our best to fix it.  We know what the odd shaped feed is.  Right now all I can ask of all of you is to PRAY FOR US.  We are trying!!!


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 12, 2010)

Ga. Black Gold said:


> We are trying our best to fix it.  We know what the odd shaped feed is.  Right now all I can ask of all of you is to PRAY FOR US.  We are trying!!!



Sounds like a recall should have been ordered.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 12, 2010)

Why would you recall something when there is no problem with it just the person operating the machine not cleaning it properly.Food is fine just some wrong kiblets in it.I've had them kiblets in mine and the feed was still good.Might want to recall the machine operators position at the mill.


----------



## willcox (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks like it might be sportmix here.


----------



## HardTime (Jan 12, 2010)

I have been doing some reading on another dog site and some guys on there are talking good about Enhance Dog Food. I got on there web site and I'm going to get a bag of the Hunter's Blend this evening. 40lbs for $21.00


----------



## 12 Gauge (Jan 12, 2010)

willcox said:


> Looks like it might be sportmix here.



I don't know about that sportmix. But the real sportmix is pretty good food and cheaper than black gold.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 12, 2010)

Beagler282 said:


> Why would you recall something when there is no problem with it



How do you know there is no problem with it? You are not getting what you paid for. What changes are being made to the make up of the food? Better or worse? What if it is cat food?

If nothing else, you should get a full refund on the contaminated bag!


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 12, 2010)

They do give you a full refund and replaced it free of charge cause they appreciate your business.GA Black Gold and the company do everything they can to make sure you are happy and satisfied.They have earned my respect and business.No other company will call you on the phone and speak directly with you to make sure you are a happy customer.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 12, 2010)

*bad feed*

The only bad bad of feed I've ever bought was Diamond.  It killed my 2 favorite deer hounds at the time.  I still don't forgive them for that and refuse to do business with them.  They advertise how many "checks" their food goes through, but if my memory is correct, it's bc they HAVE to in order to sell feed.  I've fed ALOT of different feeds and Purina Pro Plan and Black Gold are my choices.  I have not bought a bad bag of Black Gold yet.  It's hard to find feed here b/c we both show and hunt.  Which means not only does the same dog have to stand up in the woods and have the energy to hunt 6 nights a week, but also have the coat and condition to enter the show ring the next day.


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Jan 12, 2010)

gemcgrew said:


> How do you know there is no problem with it? You are not getting what you paid for. What changes are being made to the make up of the food? Better or worse? What if it is cat food?
> 
> If nothing else, you should get a full refund on the contaminated bag!



The feed is not contaminated.  The reason the dogs would not eat it was because the dogs were used to eating #1 grade fat.  When the cheaper grade of left-over fat came out and went into our bag, the dogs would not touch it.  That cheaper grade of fat is the same fat going into your $15 to $20 dog foods.  Watch your Old Roy and see what you see in it.  Since the ingredients are coming from China, there's no telling what's in there.  Now the reason I know so much about Old Roy, Mars bought out Doan Milling 4 yrs. ago.  At that time, Doan was making our feed.  Mars tried slipping those ingredients by us and we caught them.  Look at all the recalls they have had in the past 4 yrs.  All company's get bad batches from time to time.  We've taken care of it and the mill has been "bashed" for it.  What I ask each of you to pray for is that VERY soon we will have our own mill.  ALL of us with BG are dog people.  For the 4th time in the last 5 yrs., BG owns the National Bench Show Champion Foxhound.  We also field trial.  We are not satisfied and we will get better.  Here is more info, all dog food prices are going up.  I hate it too, but you and I can't do anything about it.  Don't blame the owners, it's the mills.  Why are they doing it, because they can.  It's that simple.  Wal-mart is one of the biggest problems this country has.  Old Roy high protein over $25.  That's what's contaminated!


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 13, 2010)

Ga. Black Gold said:


> The feed is not contaminated.  The reason the dogs would not eat it was because the dogs were used to eating #1 grade fat.  When the cheaper grade of left-over fat came out and went into our bag, the dogs would not touch it.



That would be the definition of contaminated! And you know as well as I that the dogs are not eating around the contaminate(lesser grade of fat). HOGWASH!


----------



## Bluedogman (Jan 13, 2010)

If there is a problem with the dog food -- there is a problem with it and they need to address it and fix it.  No need to bad mouth everyone else' product in the process.


----------



## willcox (Jan 13, 2010)

ga. Black gold said:


> the feed is not contaminated.  The reason the dogs would not eat it was because the dogs were used to eating #1 grade fat.  When the cheaper grade of left-over fat came out and went into our bag, the dogs would not touch it.  That cheaper grade of fat is the same fat going into your $15 to $20 dog foods.  Watch your old roy and see what you see in it.  Since the ingredients are coming from china, there's no telling what's in there.  Now the reason i know so much about old roy, mars bought out doan milling 4 yrs. Ago.  At that time, doan was making our feed.  Mars tried slipping those ingredients by us and we caught them.  Look at all the recalls they have had in the past 4 yrs.  All company's get bad batches from time to time.  We've taken care of it and the mill has been "bashed" for it.  What i ask each of you to pray for is that very soon we will have our own mill.  All of us with bg are dog people.  For the 4th time in the last 5 yrs., bg owns the national bench show champion foxhound.  We also field trial.  We are not satisfied and we will get better.  Here is more info, all dog food prices are going up.  I hate it too, but you and i can't do anything about it.  Don't blame the owners, it's the mills.  Why are they doing it, because they can.  It's that simple.  Wal-mart is one of the biggest problems this country has.  Old roy high protein over $25.  That's what's contaminated!




the pieces i have seen werent different ingredients but different feed . Human error is just that an error. A new plant is not going to fix that. Quality control is the only solution to that problem and as long as a human is doing that you are gonna have human error. From what i can tell sunshine produces many many feeds out of their plant so how do i know those different pieces arent from a feed made with the before mentioned chinese ingredients ? The whole dog feed industry needs a good kick to the rump. Feed prices shot up when gas did and never came back down. At the time they were all screaming they had to go up because of fuel prices. The bottom line is they have us by the ba##s and they know it thats why they have the feed it or go somewhere else attitude.you have to buy something cause you cant let your dogs starve to death. I do blame the owners right along with the mills and am willing to bet when "the mill" is taken out of the black gold equation their prices wont drop. I am glad they can afford such a nice hound but theyve paid their last entry fee with my $$. ITS A RACKET  PURE AND SIMPLE. IF YOU DONT BELIEVE IT JUST SPEND AS MUCH TIME ON THE PHONE AS I HAVE IN THE LAST WEEK OR SO WITH MANY FEED COMPANIES AND DEALERS AND SEE HOW MANY TIMES YOU HEAR THE SAME SONG AND DANCE. NONE OF THEM ARE MAKING ANY MONEY BUT IN THESE HARD TIMES I CANT RECALL A FEED STORE WITHIN A 100 MILES OF ME CLOSING ITS DOORS AS SO MANY OTHER BUSINESSES HAVE!! PONDER ON THAT A WHILE


----------



## willcox (Jan 13, 2010)

ryan_beasley said:


> i just called everywhere within 80 miles of me.  The best price came from kingaland ga at oakwell feed store.  $23.99 plus tax a bag. $440 even for 1/2 ton. And $880 even for 1 ton.  Just letting everybody know.



now thats the kind of feed dealer everybody needs!!! Heck he's selling it in bulk $4 a bag cheaper than our local dealer. $ 26 a bag whether its 1 bag or 40 bags. And this dealer is 20 miles from the distributer.


----------



## all ticked up (Jan 13, 2010)

right on wilcox


----------



## Texas7mag (Jan 14, 2010)

Ga. Black Gold , where is the closest place to Plains , Ga. that sells the 26/18 ?


----------



## evan ashley (Jan 15, 2010)

Chicken Meal, Chicken Fat (Stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols), Ground Rice, Ground Oats, Ground Barley, Beet Pulp, Fish Meal, Ground Flaxseeds, Natural Flavor, Calcium Carbonate, Yeast Culture, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Dried Yeast Fermentation Solubles, Vitamin E Supplement,  Taurine, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyrodoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Selenium Yeast, DL-Methionine, Rosemary Extract, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C).

Protein (min)  	35.0%
Fat (min) 	25.0%
Crude Fiber (max) 	3.0%
Moisture (max) 	10.00%
Omega-6 Fatty Acids (min) 	4.37%*
Omega-3 Fatty Acids (min) 	0.56%*

 4850 kcal ME / kg (2200 kcal ME / lb)



what do yall think about the ingredients on this feed.


----------



## Swamp Music (Jan 15, 2010)

evan ashley said:


> Chicken Meal, Chicken Fat (Stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols), Ground Rice, Ground Oats, Ground Barley, Beet Pulp, Fish Meal, Ground Flaxseeds, Natural Flavor, Calcium Carbonate, Yeast Culture, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Dried Yeast Fermentation Solubles, Vitamin E Supplement,  Taurine, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyrodoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Selenium Yeast, DL-Methionine, Rosemary Extract, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C).
> 
> Protein (min)  	35.0%
> Fat (min) 	25.0%
> ...




I posted some similar ingredients and was told to be careful with all of that protein. My theory is keep them in the woods and they will burn it off.


----------



## evan ashley (Jan 15, 2010)

aj thats the native level 4 i was telling you about. i know alot of protein can burn a dog up. but lets be honest aj you and I both know how hard we hunt and how much we run up and down the roads we need that little extra for our dogs. in the month of december purina pro plan wasn't even holding up on gem by the third week of being in a hunt everynight of the week except sunday she was starting to look like walking death. thats why i switched to native and she still gets pounded in the woods and in the hunts. and looks great. and acts fine and has engry i have yet to hunt her down.


----------



## bluedog37379 (Jan 15, 2010)

I will tell you this we have been feeding Black Gold to all our hounds for over a year and it is by far the best dog food I have ever used. Jim will treat you right. Just don't make him go postal (lol)


----------



## bigrob82 (Jan 15, 2010)

all i will feed is black gold yeah you might find alittle pieace of other feed every now and then but it is rare and it is fine by me my hounds hunt harder and longer than they ever have on any other food and the price is great if you think he is bad mouthing other brands he is not he is just telling you how it is if you want cheap feed  then feed cheap feed but don't cry when your dogs suffer or when they kill over from way to much protien it is all up to you who owns the hound but in my kennel nothing but the best will be fed and that is bar none black gold


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 15, 2010)

Just find what works for you and your hounds. Ol'Roy has worked fine for me for a long time now with no problems, so I have no need for change.


----------



## Bluedogman (Jan 16, 2010)

Texas7mag said:


> Ga. Black Gold , where is the closest place to Plains , Ga. that sells the 26/18 ?


Looks like there is a store in Dawson 

B-Sting Bait & Tackle
403 S Main
Dawson, GA
39842
Phone: 229 995-3474


----------



## Texas7mag (Jan 16, 2010)

Bluedogman said:


> Looks like there is a store in Dawson
> 
> B-Sting Bait & Tackle
> 403 S Main
> ...



Thanks Blue , but B-sting has closed down .


----------



## Murphy (Jan 16, 2010)

I know Iveys on Westover in Albany sells it if your ever down this way


----------



## black an tan man (Jan 18, 2010)

any 1 ever heard of a god food called river run from tractor supply ? its pretty good so far


----------

